# my relabeling dilema



## VIP Vince (Jan 29, 2008)

Hope this doesn't get too drawn out but here goes:

I want to relabel all of my shirts. I use Alstyle typically. I may also have to use another supplier if they dont have the quantities I want.

I can have tranfers made very cheap.

My problems are:

Since the labels in the shirts I use are tear away, do I have to make labels for every size shirt I sell?

How do I know what RN # to use?


What if I use Alstyles RN#, but end up having to use another manufacturers blank?

What info exactly has to be on the label? (I have read some links but ALL are confusing to me. Way too much info needed for a label it seems!)

If the material info is for 100% cotton, do I also have to have separate labels for 50/50/ What if I end up using 90/10?


It just seems like I have to get too many different labels made up to realistacally relabel all of my shirts? Can anyone help me streamline this?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

One of the main purposes of labels is so buyers know what the material is. Some are allergic to certain fibers. So you have to be exact.

If you use 2 different suppliers, then you will need 2 different sets of labels. 

If your labels don't have sizes, how will buyers know what size they are getting?

The simplest way of knowing what to put on your label is to put all the info from the label you are replacing. After all, the manufacturers are not in the habit of putting more info on labels than what is required.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

If you know that you will be using _at least_ 2 different brands of blanks, then I would suggest that you get your own RN#.

It's free and easy. Just fill out the application on the FTC's website, and you should get it in a day or 2. That will take care of the RN# problem.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

VIP Vince said:


> Since the labels in the shirts I use are tear away, do I have to make labels for every size shirt I sell?


Yes. You could use separate size tab labels, or print them, but you're going to need something.



VIP Vince said:


> How do I know what RN # to use?


That doesn't even make sense as a question. Use your own, or use the one of the manufacturer. Use the RN that corresponds to the garment. Don't use one that doesn't.



VIP Vince said:


> What if I use Alstyles RN#, but end up having to use another manufacturers blank?


Then obviously you need to use their/your own RN instead.



VIP Vince said:


> What info exactly has to be on the label? (I have read some links but ALL are confusing to me. Way too much info needed for a label it seems!)


Try re-reading them slowly and writing down all the information you need as it comes up. Or just copy it from the original tag. The regulations are all very clearly written, they're really not as complicated as they might first seem.



VIP Vince said:


> If the material info is for 100% cotton, do I also have to have separate labels for 50/50/ What if I end up using 90/10?


Most (in fact, I think all) of these questions amount to "Is it okay if the tag is completely inaccurate?" No, it isn't okay! "If the shirt is 50/50 is it okay if the tag says it's 100% cotton?" No, of course it isn't.



VIP Vince said:


> It just seems like I have to get too many different labels made up to realistacally relabel all of my shirts? Can anyone help me streamline this?


Yeah, it can be that way.

The easiest way to streamline it is to either 1) Make sure you don't use varying shirts so the label _can_ be the same for all of them, or 2) Use a blank where you can leave the care instructions, etc. in and just replace the branding label.

Either way, the key is to make sure you're not providing labels for a bunch of totally different shirts, because like you said that's just not particularly practical.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

splathead said:


> After all, the manufacturers are not in the habit of putting more info on labels than what is required.


Only to a point. They put as much information on the label as is required in the country they will be selling the shirt, and they sell the same shirt with the same label in as many countries as possible.

So the labels have five languages, a CA#, etc. - much of which isn't relevant if you're not wholesaling your product to a very wide international audience.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Out of curiosity, 

What are the repercussions of labeling the shirts incorrectly. Say it was 50/50, and you put on a 100% cotton label?

Who regulates this?

Thanks


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

The FTC regulates it. They have the legal power to fine companies, and those fines can be large.

I don't know what the realistic, likely repercussions are - but that's the theory.

Also theoretically if you mislabelled your shirt and it caused a problem (e.g. failed to label an allergen, and a customer had a reaction) then presumably you'd be putting yourself on the hook to be sued.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

The FTC regulates it, and imposes fines. 

I don't know exactly what they determine to be "fine worthy", but I've seen fines imposed as much as $300,000.

Usually, this is for blatant, repeated disregard of the labeling laws. An instance of relabeling the fiber content on a few shirts, if the FTC were to find out, may go without any penalties.

But, again, I don't know exactly what their criteria are for imposing fines.


----------



## EJR (Feb 15, 2009)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> If you know that you will be using _at least_ 2 different brands of blanks, then I would suggest that you get your own RN#.
> 
> It's free and easy. Just fill out the application on the FTC's website, and you should get it in a day or 2. That will take care of the RN# problem.


Thanks for this info.


----------

